# speed trap law



## TurboLife (Apr 17, 2015)

I had gotten pulled over by a patrol car hiding in an inlet, its to my understanding that a officers cruiser must be visible and have atleast parking lights on, is this true? on a side note the officer was very polite and did let me go with no ticket or citation so i got to keep my squeaky clean record


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

TurboLife said:


> I had gotten pulled over by a patrol car hiding in an inlet, its to my understanding that a officers cruiser must be visible and have atleast parking lights on, is this true? on a side note the officer was very polite and did let me go with no ticket or citation so i got to keep my squeaky clean record


yes... Also the officer must be wearing an authorized hat.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

TurboLife said:


> is this true?


No. But people sure think it's true.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bloodhound said:


> No. But people sure think it's true.


I've actually had members of the citizenry call dispatch to ask the same question. They all seem to have gotten the information on the Internet.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Thats probably why you didn't get a ticket- the officer will usually size people up. If they think you know the laws they won't mess with you. 

Once this guy saw he was messing with Turbolife - he must have thought better of it. 

Turbolife, are you a Fast & Furious fan?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

TurboLife said:


> I had gotten pulled over by a patrol car hiding in an inlet, its to my understanding that a officers cruiser must be visible and have atleast parking lights on, is this true? on a side note the officer was very polite and did let me go with no ticket or citation so i got to keep my squeaky clean record


Were you on the water? The only "inlets" I know about are usually part of a navigatable body of water.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> I've actually had members of the citizenry call dispatch to ask the same question. They all seem to have gotten the information on the Internet.


Everyone knows if it's on the Internet it's true. That's like a law or something.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

niteowl1970 said:


> I've actually had members of the citizenry call dispatch to ask the same question. They all seem to have gotten the information on the Internet.


many moons ago I got a call from some dope wanting to know why he was "followed home" by a cruiser, and he knows about the "three turn rule" I put him on speaker phone so every one and the watch commander could listen in.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Did you ask to inspect the instrument used to determine your speed?
Check the date of its last service AND make sure it was properly calibrated?
An aside, we had a guy who worked midnights, that actually used a hair dryer to pull cars over while the radar was in the shop. Are you sure it was not a hair dryer?


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Maybe you could read the chapter 90 MGL's, they are readily available online to anyone. Then you could research "your understanding" of the law, and maybe educate yourself that "your understanding" is false. Or you could choose the other route that you did by entertaining us, not do any research yourself, and post a myth you might have heard from a "smart" friend of yours that knows the "law".


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> yes... Also the officer must be wearing an authorized hat.


The legal term is chapeau, every lawyer knows that


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Was the officer in a unmarked unit? If so, then you don't have to stop! All police cars, must have POLICE on them and if they try to be sneaky, you can give them the finger as you continue on your way. Also, tickets are only paper and dont really mean anything, just don't pay it. Whats the worst that will happen? They will just give you another piece of paper. In addition, to the hat that must be worn per MGL 90-1-1002.4, they must also wear a tie with tie clip, when in seasonal weather per POLICY!

Paypal me $500 bucks and I will tell you the secrets of KA band radar.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I love this forum


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Speed Trap Law:

1. Thou shalt not speed.
2. See #1.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Lock it up, or Michael the decoy gets it!


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Also per MGL 90-1-1002.5, Black socks (not white) will be worn with duty shoes (or boots,refer to seasonal regulations) laced left over right.
Send me money also and I will email you the benefits of Lincoln shoe polish over Kiwi.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

k12kop said:


> ?..
> Send me money also and I will email you the benefits of Lincoln shoe polish over Kiwi.


Fuck, yeah. Lincoln over Kiwi any day.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

He did not write you a ticket? Please contact the Chief of Police in that town and complain about the lack of services. He should of written the violation. I am sure the chief's office will remedy the situation. That is what you are complaining about, no getting the ticket, right?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's why LEO's shouldn't give warnings. Most people are ungrateful and bitch either way.


----------



## TurboLife (Apr 17, 2015)

niteowl1970 said:


> That's why LEO's shouldn't give warnings. Most people are ungrateful and bitch either way.


i'm in no way ungrateful but i saw that all over the internet and was kinda wondering if thats why i didnt get the ticket i have alot of respect for anyone serving the law and no im not a troll its a question the forum is to ask questions thats the question ive had for awhile


----------



## TurboLife (Apr 17, 2015)

Hank Moody said:


> Go away troll. Well, kind of tall for a troll. In Law Enforcement, this is what we call a clue. Picking up what I'm putting down Rich?
> 
> View attachment 3842


did you really find a picture of me and my ex from when i was a sophomore in highschool im dead kinda creeped out that ya did that thou


----------



## TurboLife (Apr 17, 2015)

TacEntry said:


> Thats probably why you didn't get a ticket- the officer will usually size people up. If they think you know the laws they won't mess with you.
> 
> Once this guy saw he was messing with Turbolife - he must have thought better of it.
> 
> Turbolife, are you a Fast & Furious fan?


haha i figured turbolife would fit haha i just made the account to ask the queston no one else where i could find asked it and i figured a old bumpercar would fit the name


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow. I don't have a lot of time today, but you seem like a special type of snowflake so I'll do this quick. We'll start with basic capitalization and punctuation. It's all about baby steps.



TurboLife said:


> I'm in no way ungrateful but I saw that all over the internet and was kinda wondering if thats why I didn't get the ticket. I have a lot of respect for anyone serving the law and no I'm not a troll. It's a question the forum is to ask questions that's the question I've had for awhile





TurboLife said:


> Did you really find a picture of me and my ex from when I was a sophomore in high school. I'm dead kinda creeped out that ya did that though.





TurboLife said:


> Haha I figured Turbolife would fit. Haha I  just made the account to ask the queston. No one else where I could find asked it and I figured an old bumpercar would fit the name


By the way, "Turbolife" sounds like a really bad weight loss/body building, steroid laced diet supplement. Also, as previously mentioned, if it's on the Internet it has to be true it really is a law.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

HistoryHound said:


> By the way, "Turbolife" sounds like a really bad weight loss/body building, steroid laced diet supplement. Also, as previously mentioned, if it's on the Internet it has to be true it really is a law.





LawMan3 said:


> You saw that "all over the Internet"? Do you believe everything you see on the Internet? I hate to break it to you, but Wikipedia isn't an accurate resource....


----------



## 15453 (Sep 20, 2010)

TurboLife said:


> I had gotten pulled over by a patrol car hiding in an inlet, its to my understanding that a officers cruiser must be visible and have atleast parking lights on, is this true? on a side note the officer was very polite and did let me go with no ticket or citation so i got to keep my squeaky clean record


jeeze i must have missed that chapter and section in the academy..


----------



## KAS (Jul 5, 2016)

felony said:


> Was the officer in a unmarked unit? If so, then you don't have to stop! All police cars, must have POLICE on them and if they try to be sneaky, you can give them the finger as you continue on your way. Also, tickets are only paper and dont really mean anything, just don't pay it. Whats the worst that will happen? They will just give you another piece of paper. In addition, to the hat that must be worn per MGL 90-1-1002.4, they must also wear a tie with tie clip, when in seasonal weather per POLICY!
> 
> Paypal me $500 bucks and I will tell you the secrets of KA band radar.


That is why they come with cop motors. Cop tires, cop suspension, cop shocks. Every one of those parts says POLICE on it somewhere which meets the requirement 

Also if you insist you are a captain of your vessel and merely TRAVELING on land right now, you are subject to admiralty law instead of the law of whatever silly nation you might happen to be in and don't even have to have insurance, a license, registration, or open the window for the cop. It helps if you say this all in the squeakiest voice possible, quickly and repeatedly, and ask ten times if you are being detained. I read it on the internet. As usual, this should be recorded for posterity and uploaded to YouTube.


----------

